# Squid and newsyslog, not releasing file handles



## awyeah (Jun 4, 2011)

I have Squid 3.1.12 installed, and I'm using newsyslog to rotate its log files, configured as follows:


```
/var/log/squid/cache.log        squid:squid                             640     10      10240   *       JC /var/run/squid/squid.pid 30
/var/log/squid/access.log       squid:squid                             640     10      10240   *       JC /var/run/squid/squid.pid 30
```

And I've got the following relevant lines in my squid.conf:


```
debug_options ALL,1 rotate=0
logfile_rotate 0
```

As I understand it, squid is supposed to release log files when you send it USR1 (30).  But that's not working - so du and df differ significantly after newsyslog runs.  Even if I manually remove log files and do a *kill -30* or *kill -USR1*, the space is not relinquished.

But as soon as I stop squid, the space that is released and reflected in df.

I'm trying to figure out why this is happening, but I'm at a loss.

Any ideas?


----------

